# Cams for the 3.6 V8



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

Does anybody make better cams for the 3.6 V8 or could there be a euro spec option that may net a little more power.


----------



## BMP20th (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Cams for the 3.6 V8 (vwhammer1)*

check out 034. They are doing a group buy on there. Go to the motorgeek.com forums and ask about it.


----------

